# Bagdad public boat launch



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I recently discovered a public boat launch in Bagdad and was wondering if anyone has ever put in there. If so I was sure like some info about how good the fishing is in the area. I like to target speckle trout, red fish, strippers and hybrids. I live real close to this launch but never new it was there. Ive never heard anyone talk about this launch maybe its a secured. I hope someone can give me some good reports.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a couple launches marked on our map (www.badonskybuccaneers.com) in the Bagdad area, but limited information on them. Any information on these launches you learn about and can share with me will be included on the map information for everyone to use. What we are looking for is status (open / closed/ under const or repair), parking, facilities, public / private, fees, etc....
The map is also acessable on the PFF thread "Informational Maps".
Thanks


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

If it's the boat launch behind the elementary school it's a good launch. The current can be pretty swift there and the parking gets a little tight sometimes. Not much room for trucks hauling trailers. I use it throughout the summer. Haven't fished the area but hear good things about it.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are talking about Bagdad boat ramp, just down from the fire station, it's in a shallow (a couple of feet deep) area untill you get to the river. The bay is close. If you are talking about Oyster pile, It's ALOT deeper, which is helpful in the winter.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been launching at the bagdad oyster pile for 40 years. Great fishing this time of year in either direction. Fish all the mouths and anywhere you see boats. The colder it gets the farther up towards the train trustle you need to be.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Badonskybuccaneer*

Sure thing any info l get I'll send you.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*pcola4*

Pcola4 it is that launch. I think I'm going to try it out for the specks. Is the water sallow there?


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Mac1109*

Its the one behind the elementary school. Do you happen to work at GE?


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Reelthrill*

What kind of fish are hitting this time of year in that area?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Speckled trout, stripers, redfish


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

legal limit 1 said:


> Its the one behind the elementary school. Do you happen to work at GE?


 No sir, I do not. I think the fish are deeper than the depth close to the ramp by the school. They move deeper in the winter.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Reelthrill*

Thanks man. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

Good boat ramp info at https://public.myfwc.com/LE/boatramp/public/CountyMap.aspx
Pick your county, zoom in to the area, click on ramp, click on "More info"
You can view either map or satellite image of ramp.


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

Another good ramp site at http://fishingdestinguide.com/Rivers-BLACKWATER-ramps.html


----------



## jgjohn6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah Oyster Pile is a great ramp. If you have a longer boat be careful. Most people are in smaller bass boats and john boats, but the ramp drops off where the pier ends.


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

If you're looking for lots of fish, the area where the creek hits the main river channel is usually good for smaller specks and white trout. the bigger specks are more up in the creek by my experience. got one 26" yesterday. it was a real gator.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Launch at Oyster Pile. Head north a few hundred yards an you're in the mouth of Pond Creek. Bear right and you're in the Blackwater River. Continue north and running about 100 feet off the west bank (on your left) and the river depth drops to 30-35'. Tons of White Trout and Specks but the majority of the Specks will be less than slot size. Drift with wind and current and bounce blade baits and soft plastic grubs off the bottom. White Trout eat the same as Specks and the Whites are not protected. I caught 40+ (Specs and Whites) in 2-hrs two weeks ago. Released all Specs including one that measured 15" but did take a dozen of the largest Whites home. Excellent dinner. Small fillets broiled in butter and onions...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

desert eagle said:


> but did take a dozen of the largest whites home. Excellent dinner. Small fillets broiled in butter and onions...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Try'n

Seems as though "you been there, done that!"


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Try'n Seems as though "you been there, done that!"


Whites are the best fish in the bay. Easy to catch, easy to clean, delicious to eat! I love em fried!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

*stripers*

any tips on catching stripers i been hard at it for a couple yrs and aint figured it out


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

jgjohn6 said:


> Yeah Oyster Pile is a great ramp. If you have a longer boat be careful. Most people are in smaller bass boats and john boats, but the ramp drops off where the pier ends.


Solid advice. I tried it once with my 22' bay boat, never again.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

A-1 Lawn Service said:


> any tips on catching stripers i been hard at it for a couple yrs and aint figured it out


Most Stripers I've caught have been on topwater using larger "walk the dog" type lures, e.g., Heddon Super Spooks, Chugin' Spooks, etc. Striper fishing is much like Red fishing in that you MUST FIND THE FISH. Look for schooling baitfish, surface water feeding frenzies, and birds.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> Solid advice. I tried it once with my 22' bay boat, never again.


+2 - I was there Saturday - back 6" to far and you will pull the axle off your trailer


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Milton's Carpenter's Park has 2 very good public ramps. One double and one single ramp. The single ramp can handle deep draft boats easily without the tow vehicle having to get wet.


----------

